# Overclocking in VM using Linux



## BurntWookie (Apr 28, 2012)

If I run Arch, and then use a VM to use windows to run tests. If I use software overclocks rather than going into the BIOS, will the overclocks go away once the VM is turned off and I'm back to my normal Arch desktop?

Thanks


----------



## MikeX (Apr 28, 2012)

you can't adjust the clock of your virtual motherboard. Best vm to only able to do PCI & USB passthrough. You have to go through bios i'm afraid..


----------

